# How "trusted" is CelebrityTypes.com?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l dunno, l'm not confident about it only because l've sen such random MBTI typing online. l think Bill Cosby, for example actually stated somewhere he is INFJ and he's arbitrarily typed as ESFP just about everywhere(actually l think l may have seen him typed as ESFP on that site a few years ago).


:shocked: I knew it! I can now rest.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

There are many such lists with types of famous people. The problems: 1) low match with other lists, and with typing by others in general (when there were no versions of others known befor), 2) no objective proof for types, only speculations.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

CTenvoy said:


> .
> 
> So thank you for pointing out that we need to write up the full argument for Kubrick as ISTP. I'll put it on the to-do list that the other admins also read.
> 
> ***


Wow, thanks! I really appreciate the level of considerate dedication apparent here and on your site. I really enjoyed your site's argument for Bob Dylan as an ISFP recently. I had always assumed him to be an NF but you changed my mind--But anyway, I look forward to reading one for Kubrick.

Thanks again and keep up the good work!


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it a lot. There have only been like maybe 15 instances where I was like "wutt..."


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

It's all just BS until those guys actually take the test for themselves.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to agree with @Sol. Using select quotes to "prove" someone's type isn't any better criteria even though I can "see" where some of them would make sense on the face of it. If nothing else, it's entertaining :tongue:.

That said, I'd take them all with a big grain of salt, especially when you run into contradicting lists that have Michelle Obama as an ESTJ in one place (Famous ESTJs - CelebrityTypes.com) and INFP in another (Celebrity types - John's personality test), or Barack Obama as an ENTP (Famous ENTPs - CelebrityTypes.com) and an ENFJ (Celebrity types - John's personality test).


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I think Celebritytypes.com lost me when they had practically every female singer working today in the ESFP category. Its like someone just thought singer = ESFP. Rather than putting thought into who the person actually is. I say just do it yourself.


List of every female singer listed on CelebrityTypes - 

ENTP - Sarah McLachlan, Celine Dion, Siouxsie Sioux
INTP - Charlotte Gainsbourg
ENTJ - Adele
ENFP - Gwen Stefani, Carly Rae Jepsen
INFP - Florence Welch, Björk, Tori Amos, Fiona Apple
ESFJ - Whitney Houston, Mariah Carey, Alicia Keys, Shania Twain, Victoria Beckham
ISFJ - Jessica Simpson
ESTP - Madonna, Amy Winehouse, Taylor Swift
ESFP - Katy Perry, Nicki Minaj, Pink, Marina Diamandis, Danielle De Niese
ISFP - Lady Gaga, Britney Spears, Beyonce, Rihanna, Christina Aguilera, Leona Lewis, Enya


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> I have to agree with @_Sol_. Using select quotes to "prove" someone's type isn't any better criteria even though I can "see" where some of them would make sense on the face of it. If nothing else, it's entertaining :tongue:.
> 
> That said, I'd take them all with a big grain of salt, especially when you run into contradicting lists that have Michelle Obama as an ESTJ in one place (Famous ESTJs - CelebrityTypes.com) and INFP in another
> (Celebrity types - John's personality test), or Barack Obama as an ENTP (Famous ENTPs - CelebrityTypes.com) and an ENFJ (Celebrity types - John's personality test).


Just for the record, they do occasionally offer detailed explanations of their typings. 
http://www.celebritytypes.com/blog/2011/01/why-obama-is-entp/
Bill Gates: ENTJ or INTP? | CelebrityTypes.com
Bob Dylan: ISFP or INFP? | CelebrityTypes.com

I don't think they actually ever base their typings on select quotes.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> ENTP - Sarah McLachlan, Celine Dion, Siouxsie Sioux
> INTP - Charlotte Gainsbourg
> ENTJ - Adele
> ENFP - Gwen Stefani, Carly Rae Jepsen
> ...


I never really understood Celine Dion as an ENTP (I'm not sure about Fe for her...it deserves some kind of explanation anyway, because I might buy thinking type, but it's hard to say), Sarah McLachlan I would not hesitate to call like INFP (she even has the dismissive appearance Jung was getting at with Fi dominants, not even kidding) - Alicia Keys, from stuff I've learned about her on PC, I might call intuitive - Taylor Swift, from random interviews I skimmed before, I would think like Fe dom. Yea, sounds like they were going off of personas and stereotypes a lot in those. I'm very skeptical about that site in general, although I suspect some of it is rooted in some kind of real world attempt.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Just in case this is seen, I very much enjoyed their INFJ vs INFP video and would love to see more of the same.


----------



## Arcarsenal (Mar 12, 2013)

CTenvoy said:


> Sometimes, we also use the types to distinguish the real personality. In our estimation, the real personality of Kanye West is ISFJ, but then he has a narcissistic overlay, which makes him appears as an Fi type to people who try to try everything about his persoanlity into his type. Basically, we are saying that when West's at ease, he behaves like an ISFJ, but whenever he feels threatened, or a slight to his competence and status is implied, then he gets into "narcissistic mode" where he pumps up his ego. In our opinion, this is West's personality style disturbing the true personality type.


That's ridiculous. You can't strip away several of his defining personality traits and chalk them up to narcissism so he fits your typing. If you can do that, then I could probably find a way to type Oprah as ISTP using the same method. You do not know him personally so you have to go by what he portrays. What you're doing here is fixing it to where your typing cannot be challenged because you've invalidated several aspects of his personality by attributing it to his narcissism. This would be acceptable if you could defend him being an ISFJ, but you can't. He has no ISFJ qualities. There's absolutely zero evidence of him being ISFJ. Everything about Kanye West screams Fi. He actively rejects the status quo and lives according to HIS own values. An ISFJ would not deviate from the norm of what a rapper is supposed to be as often as he does. An ISFJ would be overly concerned with tradition and tact, two things that West does not value. An ISFJ rapper would not proudly sport skirts and tight leather pants, because that's frowned upon by the hypermasculine hip hop culture. An ISFJ would not perform a song called "Black Skinhead" on national television.

Show me an example of him "at ease" behaving like an ISFJ because I can show you plenty of examples of him behaving like an xNFP while upset AND while relaxed.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Arcarsenal said:


> If you can do that, then I could probably find a way to type Oprah as ISTP using the same method.


Go on then.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, reading through this thread has been quite interesting and man was I surprised when one of the admins from celebritytypes actually replied. After what I've read here and on their site I believe them to be fairly accurate. I'm glad they listen to other arguments as well, and they also seem interested in explaining themselves. Thanks for putting the effort into that site guys!


----------

